# Hand made Rattle Traps



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I made these out of Cedar. Cut them out on a bandsaw and then hand shaped and sanded them. Painted, then sealed with epoxy... Video's (links) at the bottom



















Blue Rattle Trap Video by fordpower0381 | Photobucket

Red Rattle Trap Video by fordpower0381 | Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Everything's better with chrome right?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Those turned put nice Jon. They look like they would catch a fish anyway. Good luck with them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finished a few more. Painted this one today. At first I stopped here:












Then I decided he needed a little red accent, did one row, looked so good I thought I'd do both, wish I had stopped at just the lower set of stripes. Still looks ok though. 











Another I finished. Didn't come out exactly like I wanted, the painting is sloppy. I free handed instead of taping, and I should have taped for clean lines.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the more I look at this one the more I like it. Turned out great. Now if it will just swim worth a darn we'll be good to go. Then again, it won't hurt my feelings to put it up w/ the sexy shad just for looking at anyway. Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finished this for a friend today...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

You finishing yours with CA or what Jon?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

30min epoxy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Something a little different today. Finished one & started another. Circuit board lipped "Pumpkin Spice" crank. The other will have a regular lexan lip 











Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It swims!! Handmade Cedar Crankbait - YouTube


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That looks like it'll do the job. Nice work.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Go buy a big bass to hang on it then start selling custom made lures to the pro bass folks


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Just joking about the bass thing .But your lures look great .I know a guy who started just like you within a 6 mo period he quit his day job an hasn't looked back he's got 3people that work with him full time he's on the lake most of the time I would make some for display an put them in a few good bait shops an see what kind of interest you get who knows where it may lead good luck my friend


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You never know. It's a LOT of work though. Lol the time spent just in finishing one is crazy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Two more taking shape. 





























Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## deus (Dec 29, 2015)

Your lures look great.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank's. I've finished a few more since this thread. But havent had to the time lately to make any more. Been so busy with leatherwork and actually trying to do some fishing in my spare time...


----------

